# radiant ceiling heat painting



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

JBean, that's a good question. I can't see why it would be a problem to use regular paint. That may be a question for the tech department of your favorite paint, or at least what's available in your area.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have painted many of them the normal way, no problems


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think I've seen radiant heat in ceilings, they do that a lot in floors here. Really nice to walk on .


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Brushjockey said:


> I don't think I've seen radiant heat in ceilings, they do that a lot in floors here. Really nice to walk on .


 It is horrible inefficent and if you have neighbors living above you they will thank you.


----------



## HobbyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the same issue in my cabin. The ceiling is radiant heat. I've actually removed the popcorn ceilings throughout the house as they are definitely terrible for collecting spiders webs and junk. I think there's an old car in there somewhere!! 

Apparently the ceilings are quite efficient as the heat may rise but since it's radiant and there's fiberglass on the topside of it the heat generally radiates downwards. It's worth having a fan blow the air too as this will move the heat around.

So the painting question: Is there any special primer I should use for sheet-rock or is any paint primer OK ? BTW, this is in every room and not the bathrooms.

Thanks.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of a's to that Q. I assume your final finish on the ceilings will be a flat?
I like Zinsser primecoat2 for general new rock priming. (HD) ' It might be Bulls Eye flat primer rebranded.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Lots of a's to that Q. I assume your final finish on the ceilings will be a flat?
> I like Zinsser primecoat2 for general new rock priming. (HD) ' It might be Bulls Eye flat primer rebranded.


 
Still not around here:furious:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Floor vs ceiling efficiency is not the issue. Your decision should be based on whether you want to get a hot foot or be a hot head.
As to paint, why not use some of that attic radiant barrier paint, since it doesn't block radiant heat anyway? And your ceiling will be nice and shiny, cutting back on lighting costs.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Wha?..


----------



## HobbyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> Lots of a's to that Q. I assume your final finish on the ceilings will be a flat?
> I like Zinsser primecoat2 for general new rock priming. (HD) ' It might be Bulls Eye flat primer rebranded.



Correct. I'm looking for a flat white finish. Not wanting anything too reflective but not matte either. Something in between. I was looking at Behr paints which apparently have primer built in but since I'm painting sheetrock which is now exposing the paper/card of the sheetrock surface I assume it's going to be very absorbent, so a cheaper primer first is what I'm thinking.

I've got a few whites picked out for experimentation on the walls but the ceiling is different since it now has no base layer (unlike the walls).


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

HobbyMan said:


> Correct. I'm looking for a flat white finish. Not wanting anything too reflective but not matte either. Something in between. I was looking at Behr paints which apparently have primer built in:laughing: but since I'm painting sheetrock which is now exposing the paper/card of the sheetrock surface I assume it's going to be very absorbent, so a cheaper primer first is what I'm thinking.
> 
> I've got a few whites picked out for experimentation on the walls but the ceiling is different since it now has no base layer (unlike the walls).


 
well* STOP* and go to a real paint store and ask them anything you want, which if you had done in the first place the blasted ceiling would have been painted by now:whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

notmrjohn said:


> And your ceiling will be nice and shiny, cutting back on lighting costs.


Hugh?  Shiny sheen over flat will save a measurable amount of electricity in a single room? It might reflect light a tad better but will not make it any brighter or more energy efficient in a measurable way.


----------



## HobbyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

chrisn said:


> well* STOP* and go to a real paint store and ask them anything you want, which if you had done in the first place the blasted ceiling would have been painted by now:whistling2:


Isn't this forum for answering questions too ? You know, so that I can go to the 'real paint store' armed with knowledge and information so that I can ask the right questions and make informed decisions ?????

And to answer your question, No the ceiling wouldn't have been painted by now. I have just finished removing all the 'popcorn texture' and am doing research for the next phase. So please don't be so obtuse/presumptuous with your comments. BTW thanks to all the useful comments. It's really appreciated that you share your knowledge.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

People in a store that sells only paint are ready, willing and knowledgeable to answer any and all questions pertaining to any painting project. Coming here and looking for answers is mostly a waste of time.I was just trying to be helpful and save you some time. Asking these questions @ the big box stores is going to lead to nothing but trouble 95% of the time.


----------

